

Virgin Galactic SpaceShipTwo Makes First Glide Flight - yread
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/10/virgin-galactic-spaceshiptwo-makes-first-glide-flight/

======
wccrawford
FTA: “The VSS Enterprise was a real joy to fly, especially when one considers
the fact that the vehicle has been designed not only to be a Mach 3.5
spaceship capable of going into space but also one of the worlds highest
altitude gliders” Siebold said after the flight.

That quote is just awesome. It's one thing to make something cool, but another
altogether to make it cool -and- fun to operate. I just have to respect that.

